# Greetings from Finland



## Reaktor (Jul 7, 2015)

One more Finn joining here!

I'm 32 year old music hobbyist from Mikkeli. I'm a bit of a multi-instrumentalist, having played drums for around 15 years, guitar more or less for the same time and spening couple of years playing piano. I'v been messing around with VST's & sequencers since 2000 and used to work as a DJ for about five years. I'm currently working as software developer.

During DJ years I introduced myself to world of VSTs and produced few hard house / trance-tracks. Since then I'v been enthusiastic for sound processing, mixing and all sorts of endless-knob-twisting-and-slider-sliding. My choice of weaponry has been FL Studio, which I have grown into over the years.

To name a few artists which have influenced during the years: Opeth, Porcupine Tree, Katatonia, Moonsorrow, Cara Dillon, Hyacinth House, Anathema, Zircon... and many more from all genres of music.

Lately I'v been pulled towards movie- & game soundtracks / soundscapes. I came up with V.I. Control via Bengt Nilssons interview article (to which I bumped after hearing excellent Johan Falk -soundtrack!) and that article lead me here.

Hope to get to know you fellow users and get some composing tips


----------



## mc_deli (Jul 19, 2015)

Terve!


----------



## Pedrero Rey (Jul 26, 2015)

Cool Reaktor, any soundcloud/youtube link to hear of?
Greetings from Barcelona! 

Sorry to answer late.


----------



## Lassi Tani (Jul 26, 2015)

Morjes! Welcome! Nice to meet Finns here


----------



## Resoded (Jul 26, 2015)

Welcome to the forum nieghbour! Moonsorrow, finally someone other than me that knows the band and likes what they do.


----------



## Reaktor (Sep 1, 2015)

Thanks for making feel welcome. Nice to see few finns reside here too.

Pedrero, I took almost 10 year break from composing. My DJ years were back in 2000-2004 and most of my electronic tracks are from back then. I might have few stashed around some where in deep corner of my harddrive. I did have few bands back then and I played guitar and drums too (since 98).

After 2004 I mostly studied guitar and finally got my second edrum set put together around 2008-2011. I have liked both metal and dance music, but mainly at that period I spent on drumming and learning progressive picking on guitar. Our son was born four years ago and back then I was working 24/7... three years passed without having any inspiration (or time) to play at all.

I think it was around spring 2014 when I became inspired by both Moonsorrow ("Huuto", anyone?) and Zircons previous album. I just had to grab my old Yamaha and start messing around with VSTs once again. It had been almost 10 years from the last time.

It was a kind of strange moment, but I recognized I was becoming more and more attracted by large soundscapes (such as in Huuto), folk music (Cara Dillon, Blood Of Chucwhatwasit) and VGO (Play etc). I really wanted to explore orchestral composition more and by an accident (that Jonah Falk soundtrack + interview) I stumbled here.

It's been a great journey, and somehow I'm thinking it's only just about to start!


----------



## tokatila (Sep 1, 2015)

Greetings from southern Finland!


----------



## JPQ (Feb 14, 2018)

Wellcome also here i know its years ago posted but i also form Finland.


----------

